# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  في ذكرى استشهاد سنديانة الأردن " وصفي التل "

## دموع الغصون

تصادف الاثنين الذكرى الأربعون لاستشهاد المرحوم وصفي التل رئيس الوزراء الأسبق الذي اغتيل غدرا في القاهرة أثناء مشاركته في اجتماع مجلس الدفاع العربي المشترك. ويعتقد العملاء والخونة بان وصفي قتل في عام 1971، وهم يجهلون تماما بان وصفي لم يمت وإنما هو بقلوب الشرفاء وحي يرزق عند الله، وهو حي في عقول الذين انتهجوا فكره العظيم.
لم يكن وصفي "اخو عليا"  يملك المال او القصور وكان يملك فكر اردني عربي قومي ولسان لا ينطق إلا بالصدق والحق وقلب لم يعرف الخوف في سبيل الوطن والعروبة، بالرغم من ان زمانه كثرت به الخيانة ونهب اموال الأمة وبناء والقصور وتشييد الصروح وغيرها من الاحتيال على الوطن تحت مسمى الاستثمار.
والمرحوم التل من ابرز الشخصيات السياسية الأردنية حيث تولى منصب رئيس الوزراء في أعوام 1962 و 1965 و 1970، وعرف بإخلاصه وولائه لقيادته الهاشمية وعشقه لوطنه وأمته العربية ووحدتها .


وامتاز المرحوم بإيمانه بالعمل العربي المشترك والتصدي للأخطار المواجهة للامة العربية ودعمه لكفاح الشعب الفلسطيني في سبيل تحرير أرضه ووطنه .
ولد المرحوم التل عام 1920 وهو ابن الشاعر الأردني المعروف مصطفى وهبي التل حيث تلقى دراسته الابتدائية في المملكة ثم انتقل الى الدراسة في الجامعة الأميركية ببيروت .
وتقلد الراحل الكبير العديد من الوظائف والمناصب الرسمية في عمان والقدس واريحا ولندن ، وعمل دبلوماسيا في السفارات الاردنية في موسكو وطهران وبغداد .
اعلن تجمع الوطنيين الاحرار عن وقفة اطلقوا عليها اسم وقفة اجلال لروح الشهيد وصفي التل أمام رئاسة الوزراء في الساعة الرابعة مساء الاثنين احياء لذكراه .

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ليلة غاب البدر .... وصفي!*




أخفِضُ لكَ جناحَ الشوقِ
وثيرا
فطِر به,ما شئتَ أن تطيرا
يا أعزّ الرجال,ومن عزّ بهم
رحمُ الزمانِ,
إن لرَحمهِ لكَ فيهِ حنينا
يا با "مصطفى"
أنجبَكَ زمنٌ,وأغلقت منافذهُ
فصار حين اكتفى
عاقرا,وكان غزيرا
يا با "مصطفى"
نكّستُ روحي بعدما
عزّ ثأريَ لك يا كبيرُ
أربعون عمرا,
وأقول "بدري"
ففي العُمر,لمن يدري "غدٌ"
وإن غداً لناظرهِ قريبُ
إرجِع,تذوّق من ربيع العُرب أخضَرَهُ
فلو كنتَ بيننا "وصفي"
لكان الليل بدرا,وكان ربيعا
إرجِع,واقرأ علينا مزاميرَ
بعشقِ أردُنٍ
أحلى المزامير
إرجِع,"فمهدبات الهدب"
يغنين على "وصفي"
وعلى روح طير
في حمى الفضاءِ يطير.



*كتبها : جهاد جبارة*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يرحمه

----------


## دموع الغصون

آمين يارب 
بشكرك أميرة على المرور

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يرحمه .. ونعم الرجال

اشكرك دموع*

----------


## دموع الغصون

والنعم منك و من اصلك الطيب "صديقه"
بالفعل كان الشهيد مثال للوطني الحر

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

ستبقى في قلوبنا إلى الأبد 






وصفي التل ، الشهيد وصفي التل ، 40 عام على رحيل وصفي التل ,

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وصفي.. الشهيد الخالد بأفعاله ورجولته* مجيد عصفور 

*نتذكره كل يوم، بصماته في الوطن لا تمحوها السنين، ونتذكره اكثر في ذكرى استشهاده، فيوم الاستشهاد غير يوم الوفاة، فالشهداء تمتد حياتهم الى ما بعد الموت.*
*وصفي التل الذي غيبته المؤامرة على الاردن وفلسطين في مثل هذا اليوم في القاهرة، كان صاحب مدرسة لم تقفل ابوابها بعد رحيل المعلم.. ظلت تشع نوراً يثبت اقدام المؤمنين بوطنهم، ويفضح الخونة المتاجرين بالاوطان.*
*في الرأي فقدنا المؤسس لكننا لم نفقد الاساس، فقد بناه وصفي قوياً راسخاً دعائمه الخلق والحق والتضحية في سبيل الأردن وفلسطين والعرب.*
*كان الشهيد يدرك اهمية الصحافة الوطنية كرسالة للامة تحمل مبادئ بلد ورث انبل واكبر ثورة ارادت تحرير العرب وبعث النهضة في اقطارهم، وكان وصفي يعرف الصعوبات التي يتصدى لها الاردن، المحدود الموارد والمساحة، لكن رهانه على صلابة الشعب والارض التي نبت منها جعله يمضي بمشعله الى النهاية.*
*في حياته كان رائداً متميزاً ثاقب الفكر بعيد النظر، لم يكن العلم بالنسبة اليه طريقاً للوظيفه والجلوس على مقعد مريح، بل كان وسيلة لنهضة الامة، لذلك لم يطرق السهل بعد تخرجه من الجامعة الاميركية في بيروت التي تفتحت فيها عيناه على آفاق ابعد من الحدود القطرية التي وضعها الانجليزي سايكس والفرنسي بيكو لتكون جدرانا تقسم العرب وتمنع وحدتهم، فعمد الى الجهاد مقاتلاً في جيش الانقاذ ولم يثنه جرح الجسد في ارض المعركة ولا جرح الخيانة من قبل حسني الزعيم عندما اودعه سجن المزة بالشام عن مواصلة الكفاح والنضال ضد المشروع الصهيوني، وبعد انتهاء المعارك ظل ملتصقاً بما آمن به لا يهدأ فكان معنياً بالزراعة وبالعلم وبالاعداد ليوم آت تتجدد فيه المواجهة مع العدو الاسرائيلي.*
*في سيرة وصفي قصص لا تحصى فقد جاءه مرة وهو رئيس للوزراء شاب حديث التخرج من مدينة الطفيلة طالباً وظيفة في الدولة، فسأله وصفي هل لديك ارض ؟ فأجاب نعم، وهل يوجد بالقرب منها مصدر مياه؟ فأجاب الشاب بنعم، فقال له وصفي ان راتب الوظيفة التي تسعى اليها خمسة عشر ديناراً ، اذهب الى ارضك وازرعها وفي نهاية كل شهر احضر الى رئاسة الوزراء وخذ راتب الوظيفة وعد الى ارضك، وهكذا فعل الشاب وكانت النتيجة ان ارض الشاب انتجت ومنحته مردوداً اكثر من قيمة الراتب واكثر من ذلك تشجع اصحاب الاراضي المجاورون لارض الشاب فزرعوا اراضيهم واستفادوا منها، وبعد مدة جاء الشاب لوصفي وطلب منه وقف الراتب الشهري.*
*هكذا كان وصفي القائد الذي يعلم الناس ويتعلم منهم، لا يتعالى بالمناصب ولا بالسلطة التي لم تكن تعنى اليه سوى وسيلة للخدمة والارتقاء بالاردن ليظل في طليعة العرب المدافعين عن قضاياهم كما كان هو في طليعة الرجال شجاعاً لا يخشى الموت ما دام يؤمن بالمشروع الذي نذر نفسه من اجله الى ان قضى وهو يحمل هذا المشروع شهيداً خالداً.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

وصفي التل نذر نفسه منذ سنوات وعيه الأولى جنديا من أجل فلسطين توأم أردُنـِّه الذي أحب


* اعداد : زياد ابوغنيمة



في مثل هذا اليوم قبل 41 عاما «28 /11/1971م» كانت رصاصات غادرة تودي بحياة الشهيد بإذن الله وصفي التل في قلب القاهرة، المفارقة التي زادت الألم والحزن في الصدور أن الذين كانوا وراء تلك الجريمة حاولوا تصوير جريمتهم وكـأنها كانت عملا وطنيا إستهدف عدوا لفلسطين ولقضية فلسطين، بينما كانت في حقيقتها مؤامرة مشبوهة لم تستهدف جسد وصفي التل بقدر ما استهدفت المشروع الذي حمله إلى إجتماع وزراء الدفاع العرب في القاهرة لإعادة بوصلة المقاومة الفلسطينية لتتوجَّـه إلى وجهتها الصحيحة في مواجهة الإحتلال الصهيوني في يافا وحيفا والقدس والخليل وجنين وفي كل أنحاء فلسطين، ولقد مثــَّـل ذلك التحريف والتزييف والإفتراء والمغالطة أحد أبرز الأمثلة النموذجية لأبشع عملية إفتراء وتجن ٍ على تاريخ وصفي التل الذي يكتشف كل من قرأ سيرته بموضوعية وبإنصاف أنه كان قد نذر نفسه منذ سنوات وعيه الأولى جنديا من أجل فلسطين توأم أردُنـِّـه الذي أحب.

وبمناسبة الذكرى الحادية والأربعين لإرتقاء وصفي شهيدا بإذن الله تستذكر»جولة في ذاكرة الوطن ـ الدستور»علاقة وصفي بفلسطين لتخلص إلى حقيقة تؤكـِّـد أن وصفي كان يختزن في وجدانه ووعيه محبَّـة لفلسطين بنفس القدر الذي كانت تختزنه من محبَّـة لبلده الأردن، ذلك الحُـب الذي بلغ حدَّ العشق حتى كان من الصعب أن تعرف هل وصفي أردنيٌ يحب فلسطين ويعشقها، أم هوفلسطينيٌ يحب الأردن ويعشقه.؟، يكفي أن نستذكر أن وصفي رضع حبَّ فلسطين وعشقها في محضن والده شاعر الأردن الخالد»عرار»مصطفى وهبي التل الذي تفجـَّـر حبـُّـه لفلسطين شعرا ولمـَّـا يبلغ العشرين من عمره عندما أنشد محذرا ً من خطر وعد وزير خارجية بريطانيا المتصهين اللورد بلفور لليهود بتعهد بريطانيا بمساعدتهم على إقامة وطن قومي لهم في فلسطين :. 

يــا ربِّ إنْ بلفـُــورُ أنفـذ وعْـــدَهُ.

كـمْ مسلم ٍ يبقى وكـمْ نصراني؟.

وكيانُ مسجدِ قريـتي منْ ذا الـذي.

يُـبقي عليـه إذا أزيـل كيــــــاني ؟.

وكنيسة العـذراء أيـــن مكانهــــا.

سيكونُ إن بُعثُ اليهـودُ مكـاني ؟.

كان وصفي التل واحدا من الجيل الذي نضج وعيُـه في حقبة كانت كتب التاريخ والجغرافيا التي درسها جيله تقول إن الأردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان تشكـِّـل وحدة جغرافية وتاريخية وقومية واحدة تسمى سوريا الطبيعية أوبلاد الشام، وإن الأردن وفلسطين كانا وحدة جغرافية وتاريخية وقومية واحدة تسمى سوريا الجنوبية، وإن سوريا ولبنان كانا وحدة جغرافية وتاريخية وقومية واحدة تسمى سوريا الشمالية، وإن الخطر الصهيوني الذي يتهدَّد فلسطين يتهدَّد الأردن وسوريا ولبنان بنفس القدر، وقد دفعه هذا الوعي إلى الإنخراط مبكرا وهوطالب في مدرسة السلط الثانوية في منتصف الثلاثينيات إلى المشاركة في جمعية سرية نشطت في تهريب السلاح إلى ثوَّار فلسطين، وعندما انتقل وصفي إلى بيروت للإلتحاق بالجامعة الأمريكية وجدت أفكار وطروحات الحزب السوري القومي أرضية صالحة لدى وصفي، فقد جاءت متناغمة مع ما كان قد درسه وآمن به عن وحدة بلاد الشام وعن خطر الصهيونية على بلاد الشام، ثمَّ لم يلبث أن توصَّـل إلى قناعة جديدة تؤكد أن المواجهة مع الصهيونية قادمة لا محالة، وأن الذي سيحسم الصراع العربي الصهيوني ليس المظاهرات والخطب، ولا الصراخ بالشعارات، بل القتال، والقتال وحده، مما دفعه بعد تخرُّجه من الجامعة الأميركية إلى العزوف عن قبول عروض كثيرة للعمل بوظائف الحكومة التي كانت متاحة له بحكم موقع والده»عرار»السياسي والإجتماعي، وأصرَّ على التطوع مع بعض الشبان العرب في الجيش البريطاني لإكتساب الخبرة العسكرية ومهارات القتال عمليا تمهيدا للإستفادة منها عندما يبدأ الصراع الفعلي مع الصهيونية على أرض فلسطين، معرضاً نفسه للأقاويل والإتهامات بالعمالة للإنجليز، وفي هذا الصدد ينقل الدكتور سعيد التل شقيق وصفي في دراسة له نشرها في صحيفة»الرأي»عن المناضل الفلسطيني يحي حمودة الرئيس الأسبق لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية قوله إنه قال لوصفي ذات لقاء جمعه به في صيف عام 1968م : إن خصومك السياسيين لا يجدون لمهاجمتك منفذا إلا أنك كنت ضابطا في الجيش البريطاني، فما الذي ورَّطك بالإلتحاق بالجيش البريطاني لتفتح ثغرة ينفذ منها خصومك لمهاجمتك وتشويه سمعتك..؟، ويروي حمودة أن وصفي قال له : إنني لم أتورَّط بدخولي الجيش البريطاني كما تقول، بل دخلته عن طيب خاطر، وبناءً على خُـطة، وعن سابق تصوُّر ٍ وتصميم، فقد كنت خلال دراستي في الجامعة الأميركية، وبعد تخرجي منها، منتظما في حركة قومية عربية كانت تضمُّ الكثير من الشباب العربي، وكنا في هذا التنظيم»حركة القوميين العرب»على قناعة بأن القتال هووحده الذي سيحسم صراعنا مع اليهود، وأن الذي يمتلك مقوِّمات القتال بصورة أفضل هوالذي سينتصر ويفوز بأرض فلسطين، وقد عزَّز قناعتنا هذه ما لاحظناه من تسابق الشبَّـان اليهود بأعداد كبيرة إلى التطوع في الجيش البريطاني، ولمَّـا لم يكن أمامنا وسيلة للتدريب على القتال إلا التطوُّع في الجيش البريطاني فقد أوعزت الحركة لبعض شبابها ليكونوا القدوة لغيرهم من الشباب العرب، فتطوَّع البعض وكنت واحدا منهم، وتقاعس كثيرون، ويقول حمودة إنه سأل وصفي : لماذا لا تعلن هذه الحقيقة حتى لا يستمرَّ خصومـُـك بتشويه سمعتك..؟ فأجابه وصفي : إن ما قمت به كان في اجتهادي واجتهاد تنظيمي واجبا نحووطني وأمتي، وليس من الأخلاق الوطنية أن يتفاخر الإنسان بما يقوم به من واجب تجاه أمته ووطنه، وعندما بدأت ملامح المعركة تلوح في الأفق في فلسطين سارع وصفي بدون ِ تردُّد ٍ لترك الجيش البريطاني لينخرطَ في صفوفِ المتطوعينَ العرب في جيشِ الإنقاذِ في حرب عام 1948 الذي كان يقوده فوزي القاوقجي ليشاركَ في الدفاع عن أرضِ فلسطينَ العزيزةِ قائدا لفوج اليرموك الرابع الذي كانت ساحة عملياته في شمال فلسطين، وعندما فرضت الهدنة أدرك وصفي أنها فرضت لصالح اليهود لتمكينهم من تعزيز مواقعهم وجلب أسلحة جديدة فرفض وصفي الهدنة وقرر الإستمرار في القتال، وفي هذا الصدد ينقل شقيقه الدكتور سعيد التل في كتابه»الأردن وفلسطين ـ وجهة نظر عربية»عن عبد الرزاق اليحيى الذي كان أحد ضباط فوج اليرموك الرابع الذي يقوده وصفي»قائد جيش التحرير الفلسطيني لاحقا»أن وصفي كان غاضبا جدا من موافقة الدول العربية على الهدنة لدرجة أنه أسرَّ إليه أنه اتفق مع الحزب السوري القومي في لبنان بزعامة أنطون سعادة للقيام بانقلاب عسكري للإتيان بحكومة لبنانية ترفض الهدنة وتدعم إستمرار الحرب ضد اليهود في فلسطين، وينقل الدكتور سعيد التل عن اليحيى أن الشكوك بنوايا وصفي دفعت بالضابط السوري حسني الزعيم الذي عينته الجامعة العربية مفتشا عاما لجيش الإنقاذ بديلا عن الضابط العراقي طه الهاشمي إلى إصدار أوامره في أواخر شهرآذار من عام 1949 م بنقل فوج اليرموك الرابع من جبهة جنوب لبنان إلى جبهة جنوب الجولان بهدف إبعاد وصفي التل عن لبنان، وينقل الدكتور التل عن اليحيى أن وصفي فطن لهدف حسني الزعيم وأنه صارحه بعد وصول الفوج إلى معسكر قطنا القريب من دمشق أنه سيقنع حسني الزعيم بالسماح لفوج اليرموك بالمبيت في قطنا بحجة أخذ قسط من الراحة ليقوم في الليل بالزحف إلى دمشق لإسقاط الحكومة والإتيان بحكومة ترفض الهدنة وتواصل القتال ضد اليهود، ولكن حسني الزعيم رفض طلب وصفي وأجبره على التوجه إلى الجولان لسببين أولهما أن حسني الزعيم كانت لديه شكوك بأن وصفي قد يقوم بإنقلاب في دمشق، وثانيهما أن حسني الزعيم كان يُعدُّ أيضا لإنقلاب في دمشق، وينقل الدكتور التل عن اليحيى أنهم تقابلوا على مشارف مدينة القنيطرة وهم في طريقهم إلى الجولان برتل من المصفحات بقيادة الضابط السوري محمد صفا وهي التي نفذت الإنقلاب الذي قاده حسني الزعيم في نفس الليلة التي حاول وصفي أن يقوم بإنقلابه فيها، وبعد أن إستتب الأمر لحسني الزعيم وتسلم الحكم في سوريا ألقى القبض على وصفي وسجنه وتردَّد آنذاك أنه كان على وشك إعدامه ولكن وصفي نجا من الإعدام بعد تدخل شخصيات سورية وأردنية ولبث في السجن فترة ثمَّ عاد إلى الأردن.

وبقي وصفي حتى أخر حياته يؤمن أن المقاومة هي السبيلُ الوحيدُ لاسترجاع ِ فلسطين، كان إيمانـُه بالمقاومة سبيلا لتحرير فلسطين إيمانا لا يتزعزع، وكانت له علاقات متينة بقادة العمل الفلسطيني رغم تحفظـأته على محاولة بعضهم وخاصة فصائل اليسار لحرف بوصلة المقاومة الفلسطينية عن وجهتها الطبيعية داخل فلسطين إلى افتعال الأزمات مع الأشقاء حول فلسطين، ومن المؤسف أن الكثيرين يجهلون أويتجاهلون أن الرصاصات الغادرة التي أودت بوصفي شهيدا بإذن الله في القاهرة في 28 /11/1971م أودت في نفس اللحظة بالمشروع المقاوم الذي كان يحمله وصفي لإجتماع وزراء الدفاع العرب في القاهرة وهومشروع يتبنى إعادة إطلاق يد العمل الفدائي الفلسطيني المقاوم داخل فلسطين بدعم من أشقائهم العرب، كان مشروع وصفي يتضمن النقاط التالية :

1- إعادة تنظيم الجبهات العربية المواجهة لإسرائيل بأربع جهات رئيسية، ثلاث جبهات دفاعية بصورة رئيسية وجبهة رابعة للهجوم والتصدِّي.

2- الجبهات الثلاث هي الجبهة الجنوبية وتتشكل من القوات المصرية، والجبهة الشرقية وتتشكل من القوات الأردنية والقوات العراقية، والجبهة الشمالية وتتشكل من القوات السورية والقوات اللبنانية، والوظيفة الرئيسة لهذه الجبهات هي صد العدوان وردعه كلما حاول الاعتداء أوالتوسع أوالإنتقام.

3- الجبهة الرابعة وهي الجبهة الوسطى وتتشكل بصورة رئيسية من المقاومة الفلسطينية لاستنزاف العدو، كما تتحرك هذه الجبهة وتهاجم من جميع الجبهات ومن الداخل وفي إطار استراتيجية عربية محددة للمواجهة.

4- تقوم الجبهات الثلاث بدعم الجبهة الرابعة ومواجهة جميع ردود فعل العدوعلى تحركاتها.



من أقوال وصفي..



«من أشدِّ الجوانب فجيعة في المأساة الفلسطينية طغيان المُغالطات وألوان الإفتراء والتجنـِّـي على التاريخ».

«سيأتي يوم ٌ، عندما تنتهي مرحلة التهريج والكذب، يعرف فيه قومُنا أن تطوُّعي مع بعض رفاقي في الجيش البريطاني كان تحضيرا من أجل القتال في فلسطين».



وفي الليلة الظلماء يُفتقد البدر



في ذكرى استشهاد سنديانة الأردن وضميره وفارسه وصفي مصطفى وهبي التل الزيداني، نستذكر هذه الأبيات من شعر سنديانة حلب الشهباء وضميرها وفارسها أبي فراس الحمداني :.

سَيَذكُرُني قومي إذا جَـدَّ جِدُّهُـمْ. 

وفي الليلةِ الظلمـاءِ يُفتَقَـدُ البَـدْرُ.

فإنْ عِشْتُ فالطعْنُ الـذي يَعْرِفونـهُ.

وتِلكَ القَنا والبـِـيضُ والضُّمَّرُ الشقـرُ.

وإنْ مُـتُّ فالإنسـانُ لا بُـدَّ مَيِّـتٌ.

وإنْ طالَتِ الأيامُ وانفَسَحَ العُمْـرُ.

ولوسَدَّ غيري ما سَدَدْتُ اكْتَفوا بـهِ.

وما كان يَغلوالتِّـبْرُ لونَفَـقَ الصُّـفـرُ.

ونَحْنُ أُنـاسٌ لا تَوَسُّــطَ بيننـا.

لنا الصَّدْرُ دونَ العالميـنَ أوالقَبْـرُ.

تَهونُ علينـا فـي المعالـي نـُـفوسُنـا.

ومن خَـطَـَبَ الحَسْناءَ لم يُغلِهـا المَهْـرُ.

أعَزُّ بَني الدُّنيا وأعلى ذَوي العُـلا. 

وأكْرَمُ مَنْ فَوقَ التـرابِ ولا فَخـرُ.



في وداع وصفي الأخير

علوٌ في الحياة وفي الممات

كانت جنازة وصفي يوما مشهودا في تاريخ الأردن، كان الملك الراحل الحسين بن طلال يتقدَّم الحشود الغفيرة التي ضاقت بها شوارع عمـَّأن في طريقها إلى المقابر الملكية، كان منظرا مهيبا ما أروع ما تـُترجمه هذه الأبيات للشاعر العربي أبي الحسن الأبياري : 

علوٌ في الممات وفي الحياة.

لعمرُك تلك إحدى المكرمات.

كأن الناس حولك حين قاموا.

وفودُ نـِـداك أيــام الصـِــلات. 

كأنك قائــمٌ فيهم خطيبــــــــا.

وكلـُّـهموقيــــــامٌ للصــــلاة.

مدَدْتَ الزنـْـدَ نحوهموبكـف ٍ.

كمدِّ البـِـــرِّ أيـــام الهـِـبــات.

ولما ضاق بطن الأرض ذرعا.

بضمِّ عُـلاك من بعد الممات.

أصاروا الجوَّ قبرَك واستنابوا.

عن الأكفان ثوبَ السافيـات 

فلم أرَ مثلَ جذعك قط جذعـا ً.

تمكــَّن من عناق المكرمات.

أسأت إلى النوائب فاستثارت.

فأنت قتيلُ ثـــأر النائبـــــات.

وكنت تجيرُ من صَـرْف ِ الليالي.

فعاد مطالبــــــا لك بالترات 

فلوأني قدَرْتُ على قيـــــــام ٍ.

بحقك والفروض الواجبات.

ملأتُ الأرضَ من نظم القوافي.

وقمتُ بهـــا مقام النائحات.

ولكنــــي أصَـبِّــرُ عنك نفسي.

لكي ما أنْ أعَـدَّ من الجُــــــناة

ومالك تربــــــة فأقولُ تـُسقى.

لأنك نـَـصْـبُ هطل الهاطلات.

عليك تحية الرحمــــن تترا.

برحمـــات ٍ غواد ٍ رائحـات.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*رصاصات في رؤوس اردنية ..... وصفي التل
 د.بكر خازر المجالي* 

اعود الى الاسبوع الذي تلا الجريمة الغادرة في القاهرة في 28 تشرين الثاني 1971م ، وكيف نشرت الصحف المصرية واللبنانية خاصة ( جريدة الانوار ) على صدر صفحاتها الاولى صور المجرمين الاربعة وهم يضحكون ويرفعون شارة الانتصار باصابعهم ، ومن ثم كيف كانت وقائع محاكمة القتلة تنشر تباعا ، ومن ثم يكون القرار ببراءة المتهمين من جريمة القتل ، ونستذكر مرافعات الدفاع عن القتلة لمحامين ومتطوعين وشهود ، ومن ابرز مرافعات الدفاع عن القتلة كانت مرافعة السيد احمد الشقيري الذي قد جاء مع الملك المرحوم الحسين من القاهرة قبل اربع سنوات من هذه الجريمة وهو يتحدث عن الدور الاردني وبطولات قيادته وقد التقى وصفي التل اكثر من مرة حين كان رئيسا للديوان الملكي ، ولكن لا اعتقد ان احدا يتحمل الفاظ الشقيري وهو يكيل الشتائم والتهم للاردن وقيادته ، واعتبر القتلة ابطالا عظام سيسهمون في بطولتهم في تحرير فلسطين . 

تلخص سيرة وصفي التل الحالة العربية من يوم رفضه لممارسات قائد جيش الانقاذ الفلسطيني القاوقجي في حرب فلسطين 48 واكتشافه لعدم جدية القاوقجي ولا جيشه في القتال ، وحين عاد الى دمشق تلقى مؤامرات عدة ابرزها ما قام حسني الزعيم به حين سجنه ، ومعروف عن حسني الزعيم( دام انقلابه 137يوما من شهر اذار 1949م ) انه كان على وشك ابرام معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل تتكون من ثلاثة بنود هي : عقد معاهدة دفاع سورية اسرائيلية لتقوية نظامه ،والبند الثاني الحصول على نصف مياه طبريا اما الثالث وهو البند العظيم ان تستقبل سوريا وتستوعب 250 الف فلسطيني في اراضيها وهؤلاء كانوا يشكلون حوالي 30% من سكان فلسطين حينها . 

وسيرة وصفي فيها صورة الوطني المخلص الذي كان يعمل باستمرار على بناء الجبهة الداخلية لمواجهة العدو الصهيوني ، وكان عدوه الاول اسرائيل ياستمرار ولا يتنازل عن هذه العدوانية وصلابة الموقف ، وقد اغتيل وصفي وهو يناقش خطة عربية شاملة وضعها امام مؤتمر وزراء الدفاع العرب الذي حرص هو ان يحضره رغم كونه رئيس وزراء ولكن ليقوم مطمئنا وبنفسه بشرح خطة الدفاع عن فلسطين والعرب وتقديم السبيل الامثل لمقارعة الخصم ، 

وصفي وهزاع كلاهما اغتيلا لنفس السبب ، هزاع اراد اقامة دولة فلسطينية قوية تتصدى للعدو وتكون رأس الحربة العربية ، وتكون هي الثابت الحقيقي في المعادلة العالمية ، ولعل خطة هزاع كانت السبب فيما بعد لخطة اسرائيل احتلال الضفة الغربية وتمزيقها وفرض الامر الواقع لمنع التفكير بدولة فلسطينية يكون عمقها اردنيا باعتبار وحدة المصير والاصل والهدف والخطر والمصاب . 

ولعل خطة وصفي ومعاداته ومواقفه الصلبة من الصهيونية ، وحمله وحيدا ومنفردا دون كل وفود العرب لمشروع التصدي الشامل للعدو في مؤتمر وزراء الدفاع العرب هي السبب في الاغتيال ، ولكن كانت هناك ظروف واسباب صَلُحَت الى حد ما بتبرير الاغتيال والتغطية على الدوافع الحقيقية باستغلال احداث ايلول 1970 وجرى الترويج لها لاثارة الفتنة والحقد وزرع المشكلات وتحويل الانظار عن المنبع الرئيسي لاغتيال وصفي ، وربما كان هناك تشابه وتلاقي مع اسباب اغتيال هزاع لان هناك اسبابا اخرى يُنتَظرُ الكشف عنها . 

لعل قدر الاردن ان يدفع ثمن عروبته ومصداقيته من يوم اغتيال الملك المؤسس عبدالله الاول الذي دفع حياته ثمنا لمشاريع الوحدة العربية التي ينادي العرب بها بكل قوة ولكن يقتلون وغيرهم من يحاول التفكير بها ، من مشروع سوريا الكبرى الى وحدة الضفتين ومن ثم مشروع الاتحاد العربي ( العراقي الاردني) الذي كان جاهزا في عهد الملك المؤسس ، ويكمله الملك الحسين وفيصل الثاني ويذهب ضحيته الاسرة الهاشمية في بغداد في 14 تموز 1958م.

هذه الرصاصات في الرؤس الاردنية هي مسلسل مستمر لا نهاية له ويتعدد مخرجوه وممثلوه ومنتجوه وممولوه ، والبطل هو الاردني دائما ، فقتلة نائب المعايطة في بيروت او عزمي المفتي في بوخارست او زياد الساطي في انقرة ،ومحمد خورما في نيودلهي وعاصم قطيشات وجمال بلقز في مدريد وتيسير طوقان في روما وعمر صبح في بغداد وخالد الردايدة في غزة وغيرهم ممن جرح او اختطف ، ما كانوا اهدافا الا لانهم اردنيون، ونلاحظ توزع الدم الاردني في عواصم العالم وملاحقة العداء والحقد ، وبالطبع ان ما يبعث على الاعتزاز والافتخار أن كل القتلة هم من بني جلدتنا . ( رصاصات في رؤس اردنية هو عنوان كتاب للكاتب سيرى النور قريبا ) 

وصفي التل الرئيس العملي الواقعي الذي كان يقرأ المستقبل ، ويخطط لدولة تعتمد على ذاتها ، ومن ينظر اليوم الى جسر عبدون المعلق يفتخر وهو يرى هذه التحفة الرائعة ، لكن عند وصفي فان ذات المكان كان مشروع خزان ماء عمان الكبير ، سدا ضخما يروي عمان ويكون بُحيرتها ،( تصوروا هذا المكان بحيرة الان ) ، وكان وصفي صارما بمنع اي بناء في عمان الغربية ، وان تكون عبدون والصويفية والشميساني وام اذينة وسهول صويلح ودير غبار ان تكون سلة الاردن من الخضار والحبوب ، ووجّه البناء باتجاه الشرق بدلا من ان تتحول الاراضي الخصبة الى غابات من الاسمنت ،وصفي التل في كل ندواته ومحاضراته يحث على الزراعة وتعميق معاني الانتماء والمواطنة والاهتمام بالشباب وكان يقول لا يمكن للشباب ان يتقدموا بمنأى عن الكبار ، وله فيض من المصطلحات في هذا الصدد ، وكانت اجمل لحظاته في تعشيب اشجار حاكورته في طريق السلط والى جواره زوجته سعدية ، وان يحرث بواسطة السكة بين الاشجار ، أو ان يقضي نهاية الاسبوع مع واحد من رفقائه في بلدة الياروت في الكرك مع المرحوم عبدالوهاب المجالي يسيرون بين البساتين وسناسل الحواكير ، أو ان يقرأ في مكتبته التي تضم كتبا في القومية العربية والمستقبل العربي ومذكرات القادة العظام. 

وصفي التل نموذجا في المواطنة ، ونموذجا في الادارة والحرص على المال العام ، ومدرسة اردنية متكاملة ولعلِّي ارى ان طلابها قد قلّوا هذه الايام فخرجوا من مدرسة هزاع ووصفي الى مدرسة نيرون، او مدرسة داحس والغبراء ،ولم يعودوا بحاجة الى الجامعة فيسهل عليهم اغلاقها وتعطيل الدراسة فيها ، ولا حاجة للدولة لتصريف امورهم فلا قيمة لدائرة حكومية فيسهل حرقها ، ولا معنى لسيارة شرطة فيهون تحطيمها ،ولا داعي لاشارة المرور .. 

لا ادري لو كان وصفي بيننا او هزاع في هذه الايام فماذا سيقولون ، وماذا سيقررون؟؟ اعتقد انهم سيقررون ترك السيارة المحروقة في مكانها ، واغلاق الجامعة التي تُحطم وتكون مسرحا لمشاجرات ، والغاء الدائرة الحكومية التي تحرق لقناعتهم ان اناسا يفعلون مثل هذا الامر فهم يرسلون رسالة الى الجميع بأن لا حاجة لنا بجامعاتكم ولا شرطتكم ولا دوائركم ... 

يفعلون ويقررون وهم يدركون مصلحة الوطن العليا وان قوة الوطن من قوة المواطن ، وان المواطن ان استقوى على الدولة فهي البداية للنهاية التدريجية الدولة ، وبداية تسلل المتربصين بنا الينا ، لأن النوافذ ستفتح ولا حاجة لانتظار فتح الابواب ؟؟؟؟ 
و لكن عن أي الرجال أوالرجولة يتحدثون ؟؟؟ 
وبماذا سنجيبهم لو يسألون ؟؟؟ 
وما هو الوطن الذي سنصفه لهم ؟؟؟ 

وما هي لغة الوطن اليوم ؟ هل غاب ام تم تغييبه ، وحتى ادبيات الحوار والنقاش اضحت بلا قيم وتفاقم سوءها مع تفاقم وسائل الاعلام وازدياد مساحة التعبير فبرز مرضى النفوس والفم ، وقلّ عقلاء الوطن ...وتراجعت قيم المواطنة وتعددت رؤس الانتماء وخسرنا اخلاقيات العلم والقراءة الناقدة ، واتجهنا الى الشخصنة حتى اضحى انه من السهل ان تدمر مؤسسة من اجل شخص ، أوان يكفيك قراءة اسم الكاتب فقط لتطلق احكامك فورا .. 

وصفي لا تخشى ولا تخف ... فلا زال الوطن عامرا بالرجال والأغيار .. ولا زالت السيوف في اغمادها وكما قلت وقال هزاع وحابس ان الاردني اذا ما تحديته وشعر بالخطر يداهمه فهو الاسد الهصور الذي يقرض الصوان .......... 
انتم الرجال الراحلون .. ومهما اشتدت الغمة والظلمة فانتم لنا المثل حين واجهتم ما هو اشد غمة من يومنا ، وواجهتم المحن والاخطار فأوقدتم بدمائكم جذوة اردنية تصلى نارا ، ولن يكون لمتربص بنا شأن ما . 
أيها الرجل الملك المؤسس ويا وصفي وهزاع ... نبعث رسالتنا اليكم برائحة اطارات الشوارع وبلون دخان حرائق المكاتب و بلحن شعارات وهتافات اختلطت علينا وتكالبت ، لنطمئنكم اننا نخاطبكم من آلامنا واوجاعنا ومن صبرنا الشديد وتروِّينا ، ومن جرحنا الذي هو في كفنا وفي خاصرتنا ، وسنصبر كما انتم صبرتم ، فأنتم النبراس ونحن عنوان الثقة والامل والانتصار .... 

ولكن ستستمر الرصاصات مصوبة صوب الرؤس الاردنية طالما بقيت ممتلئة بالعزة والعروبة والصدق ، رؤس تزداد صلابة في كل يوم ... 
ولن تتوقف المسيرة ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وصفي التل .. قصة المجد وفروسية الشهادة
*

عمان - الدستور - محمود كريشان

اليوم..وكل يوم يشتعل القلب شيبا عندما تصادف الذكرى الاربعين لاغتيال شهيد الوطن الكبير وصفي التل، الذي غادرنا اخضر يانعا «قبل الاوان» قبل نحو اربعين عاما وقد نالت منه رصاصات الشيراتون الموسادية الصدئة، ليعانق عطر الشهادة وقد ازهر دمه الارجوان شيحا ودحنونا فوق الارض الطيبة..لنستعيد ذاكرة الطفولة المجبولة بالحزن الكظيم ، في «حي المعانية»، ذلك المكان العماني الوادع ، الذي ينتشر اهله صبرا ووجعا ، على جانبي الطريق المؤدي، الى مطار ماركا القديم، لنتذكر لوعة الفراق في تلك الظهيرة الجنائزية الكئيبة، في نهاية شهر تشرين الثاني العام 1971، وقد التاعت القلوب التي ادماها الفراق، بمشهد الموكب المهيب، لجثمان الشهيد وصفي التل، محاطا بالزنود والجنود، الذين امتطوا سيارات الروفر العسكرية الحمراء المكشوفة، وقد تلثموا بشمغهم الحمراء ايضا، لإخفاء دموعهم على عزيز رحل، فيما ارتفع صراخ ونواح «المعانيات» لحظة مرور الموكب المسيج برايات الاردن وصريخهم يعلو: يا بيض حدا على وصفي.. قصن شعور الثنا كله!..

رايات سوداء ودموع

ظهيرة قاتمة.. طقسها حائر، سماء ملبدة بغيوم داكنة.. لكن بلا مطر.. رايات سوداء ارتفعت بؤسا وحدادا، فوق اسطح المنازل، اجهزة التلفزيون «الابيض والاسود» مطفأة في البيوت، لم تفتح إلا على نشرة اخبار الساعة الثامنة مساء، عندما كان عندنا تلفزيون وطني!..مقاطع مصورة صامتة، لحظة وصول النعش الطاهر من القاهرة..الشريف الأمير زيد بن شاكر، المشير الركن حابس المجالي، مريود وسعيد التل، «محمد رسول» كيلاني واخرين..جميعهم «طاقين اللثمة» على ارض المطار ، يمسحون دموعهم باطراف كوفياتهم الحمر..و»طق اللثمة» بمفهوم الاردنيين، يأتي لاخفاء الدموع..لأن بكاء الرجال عيب..لكن ما العمل اذا كان الفقيد بحجم «وصفي» ومن مثل «وصفي»!..

الحزن الكظيم يخيم على الوطن على امتداد الوجع والجغرافيا..اذاعة عمان التي اسسها «وصفي» على «تقوى الاردن»، بثت رائعة «فيروز» الغنائية «موطن المجد»، قلنا لهم لماذا؟..قالوا ان الشهيد كان يعشق هذه الرائعة الغنائية الوطنية..لان الاردن في عرفه «موطن المجد»!..

منذ تلك اللحظة ..اطلق الناس على مواليدهم اسم «وصفي» تأسيا بفارس الشهادة وعميدها، ومزهريات الورد في البيوت هنا تحيط بصورته في برواز القلب، وهو يثني شماغه على كتفه، بدون الوان.. «بالابيض والاسود»، ونظرته تشي بفروسية الموقف ورجولة فارس لن يتكرر!!..لنردد رائعة شاعر الدولة والوطن «حيدر محمود» التي جاء فيها:

قدْ عادَ من موتِهِ وصفي ليسألـَـني: هل ما يزالُ على عـَهْدي بهِ وَطــَني

ولمْ يَقلْ - إذ رأى دمعي يُغالبُني: ألا كفى! وأعيدوني الى كفني!

فباطنُ الأرض ِ للأحرار ِ أكرمُ منْ كل ِّ الذي فوقَ ظهر ِ الأرض ِ من عَفـَن ِ

ماذا أقولُ لوصفي؟ والدماءُ على كلتا يديّ تـُعرّيني، وتفضَحُني؟!

مواقف وحكايات خالدة

الزميل الاعلامي عبدالمنعم ابوطوق الثمانيني المتمتع بذاكرته الزاخرة قال ان وصفي المتواضع الطيب المحب للعمل، وهو الذي دخل في ذات زمن جميل، لتفقد مرافق مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون، فدخل الى دورة المياه، ليجد ان اطراف ارضية البلاط فيها شيء من «السواد»، فقال للعامل المكلف بذلك: لماذا لم تنظفها؟.. ليرد العامل انه حاول لكنها بقيت.. فما كان من وصفي الا ان شمر عن ساعديه ، وتناول فرشاة يدوية خشنة ، بعد ان سكب الماء والمنظف فوق البلاط، واصبح يمسح البلاط بشدة، ثم سكب الماء عليه، وقال للعامل هاهو البلاط رجع ابيض طخ لانج «بيوج وج».. بس انت ياابني مابدك تتعب بشغلك!..

فيما يقول مدير اتحاد المزارعين المهندس محمود العوران ان وصفي كان الداعم القوي لمن كان يسميهم «ابناء الحرّاثين» وهم البسطاء من ابناء الريف الذين يذكرون جيدا كيف وقف الى جانب الفلاح ، ودعم الحفاظ على الرقعة الزراعية ، وكيف كان يحدث الفلاحين بلسانهم البسيط وبطبيعته الاربدية النقية ، ويجالس القرويين على ابواب دكاكينهم.. وهو الذي كان يحرص على زيارة صغار المزارعين في مواقع عملهم ، يناقشهم ويستمع لهمومهم ومطالبهم.. بل انه يرشدهم في كيفية زراعة محصولهم، فهو ابن الارض الذي يعرف انها تعطي من يعطيها.

وصفي التل الذي يعرف تفاصيل الديرة الاردنية ، وهنا اتذكر احد ابناء مدينة معان المرحوم «ابويوسف الطحان» الذي قال لكاتب هذه السطور قبل وفاته ، انه وخلال خدمته العسكرية في الجيش العربي باحدى مقاطعات نابلس ، قام وزير الدفاع «انذاك» وصفي التل بزيارة مفاجئة الى الكتيبة، وقال الطحان: عندما جلس معنا ذهبت لاعداد الشاي للضيف، ولان الضيف عزيز، ولذلك اردت ان يكون الشاي مميزا ، وقد اخرجت من صندوقي «نعنعا» معانيا ناشفا ، ووضعته فوق الشاي، الذي حرصت ان اقوم بإعداده على الطريقة المعانية بمعنى «خفيف» و»سكر زيادة» مضافا اليه «نعنع ناشف»، وعندما ارتشف التل الرشفة الاولى من «كباية» الشاي تنهد وقال امام الجميع «والله انه شاي معاني»... وكانت ولا تزال معان تشتهر بنكهة نعنعها.هذا وصفي الذي يعرف ماذا تنتج ارض كل محافظة وقرية اردنية من مزروعات وكيف تعد اطعمتها ومشروباتها فهو ابن الناس القريب من كل الناس.

اما في وسط البلد فللشهيد ايضا حكايات شرف ورجولة ممزوجة بالإيمان والتحدي، والحكاية هنا من «صالون الكردي» بالازقة العمانية المقابلة لمطعم هاشم بوسط البلد وكان مالك الصالون مروان الكردي «حي يرزق» وهو احد حلاقي وصفي التل، ويقول الكردي في بداية العام 1971 كانت عمان تشهد اجواء ماطرة، والاوضاع متوترة جدا، واذا برئيس الحكومة «انذاك» وصفي التل، يدخل الى الصالون كعادته، من غير حرس ولا مرافقين وقد كان يرفض ان يأتيه الحلاق الى عمله او منزله، بل يصر ان يذهب هو بنفسه الى وسط البلد، ربما لملامسة نبض البسطاء بنفسه.

المهم يجلس وصفي على كرسي الحلاقة، ويبدأ الحلاق بقص الشعر، بالطريقة التي يختارها «التل» بنفسه، وهنا يقوم الكردي باسداء النصيحة الى التل، بضرورة اخذ الاحتياطات الامنية باصطحاب حرسه معه في جولاته، خاصة في ظل الاحداث المؤسفة في عمان بذلك الوقت..عندها جاء صوت وصفي التل مؤمنا، واثقا، غاضبا وهو يوجه سؤاله للحلاق: هل انت مسلم؟!.. فقام الكردي بترديد الشهادتين : لا اله الا الله ، محمد رسول الله..وعلى الفور يتلو «وصفي» الاية القرآنية الكريمة «فاذا جاء اجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون»!..

جولة في ذاكرة المكان

شجرة بلوط عمرها الدهر ، تتربع في ذاكرتنا ، تتجذّر في ضمائرنا ، تحمل في شموخها صورة وصفي التل في منزله الرابض على تلال الكمالية الحانية حيث حصلت «الدستور» على ورقة كتبتها بخط اليد زوجته المرحومة سعدية الجابري تشرح من خلالها قصة بناء المنزل وتنشر لاول مرة وجاء فيها على لسان المرحومة الجابري:

«في مطلع العام 1951 قررنا بناء بيت صغير وتم اختيار الأرض لحسن موقعها، وجمال نضرتها، والمسماة بأم النعاج نسبة إلى الصخور المتحجرة على شكل نعاج منذ غابر الزمن، وعلى قطعة الأرض هذه البالغ مساحتها ثلاث دونمات والمطلة على سهل البقعة شرقاً والمشرفة على طريق السلط عمان وهضاب الحمّر غرباً، وتمر من أمامه طريق عمان السلط والقدس الشريف، و(المنطقة) تطل على مناظر خلابة منها سهل البقعة ... وكان المكان موحشاً، عدا في الهضاب، وكانت بعض الحيوانات المفترسة تحوم حولنا مثل الضباع و(الواويات) والثعالب وقد انقرضت هذه الحيوانات في هذا المكان في وقتنا الحاضر.

وكانت نواة هذا البيت عبارة عن غرفتين ومرافقهم الأساسية، وراينا في حينه أن تستعمل إحدى الصخور الضخمة لتقليص النفقة بالأساسات الإنشائية، وذلك بناءً على نصيحة أحد المهندسين من أصدقاء وصفي، وقد بنينا البيت على الطريقة العربية القديمة دون استعمال الاسمنت، وتم بناء هذا البيت بالمواد الأولية المحيطة به والواقعة ضمن حرش البلوط، ولم يكن هناك مخطط للبيت منذ العام 1951 حتى العام 1967 حتى خرج من اَخر عامل، ولم نستعن بأي مهندس، وتم البناء بالطريقة التقليدية المحلية، أي باستعمال الدبش والصخور والحجارة الممزوجة بالطين المخلوط بالتبن والقش، مما جعل سمك الحوائط الخارجية حوالي 85 سم لتوفير العزل الكافي للحرارة والبرودة، وقام بالبناء عمال وبناؤون محليون، وعلى مراحل زمنية متفاوتة، تم توسيع البيت، وفي إحدى عمليات التوسيع العام 1963 تم استقدام حرفيين من القدس الشريف، لبناء سقف عقد لإحدى الغرف وإضافة للمواد الأساسية المذكورة أعلاه تم استعمال أغصان الزيتون للقالب العقدي، وقد تم إتمام كافة أعمال البناء وأصبح البيت على شكله الحالي منذ العام 1967.

وقد روعي دائماً أن تكون خطوط الهندسة والبناء بسيطة، غير معقدة، وبعد فترة زمنية قصيرة اشترينا بضعة دونمات إضافية لتوسيع محيط الأرض، وشيدنا السلاسل بالطريقة التقليدية، للحفاظ على التربة وكفاءة الري وعدم الانجراف، بالإضافة إلى أشجار الخروب والزيتون والبلوط والصنوبر، تم زراعة بعض الأشجار المثمرة والتي كانت بمعظمها تين وكرمة وإضافة إلى ذلك هنالك الياسمين العادي والبري، وتم استنبات الأزهار والأعشاب المحلية البرية وغيرها كالورود.

وأقول: إن البناء كان موفقاً لأنه لم يكن تقليدياً، وله طابع شخصي خاص، وأجمل غرفة فيه هي الغرفة ذات السقف العقد، وقد جئنا بحرفيين في ذلك الوقت من القدس، وإني أفتخر بهذه الغرفة كثيراً، بشكلها العربي الإسلامي الجميل، وقد استمر العمل في هذا البيت سنين عديدة، حيث لأسباب عديدة منها الميزانية غير الكافية من البداية، ولذلك فقد تم البناء على مراحل وفي عام 1963 أضفنا غرفة سقفها عقد وقد أحضرنا حرفيين من القدس، وعملنا هذه الغرفة وقد تم تقطيع أغصان الزيتون ووضعها تحت العقد، ثم وضعت طبقة من القش والطين فوقها، وقد بنيت هذه الغرفة بالحجر والدبش والطين.

المظهر بسيط جداً وبأحجار محلية، ويشبه بيوت خرج مدينة القدس على طريق بيت لحم، ومزينة من الأعلى بالحجارة على شكل حصن، وأستطيع أن أقول إن كل شيء حولنا اتبعت فيه البساطة، وقد بنينا سلاسل بشكل دائري بالطرق التقليدية للمحافظة على التربة على طريقة الكنتور للمحافظة على التربة من الانجراف.

وقد راعيت في هذا البستان الذي أصبح كبيراً جداً أن أزرع الزهور البلدية البرية مثل قرن الغزال البري والريحان والورد مع الاشجار والورد الجوري والنرجس وجميع الأبصال البرية وقد ضم هذا البستان عدة اَبار ، حيث نحصل على المياه من مياه الأمطار لعدم وجود خدمات المياه في ذلك المكان في ذلك الزمان، وجعلنا القنوات التي «شقيناها» على العادة المعروفة في بلادنا ... وكانت هذه الاَبار تمتلئ من القنوات المحفورة بالجبال، وكانت أغلب المدن في بلادنا تحتوي على اَبار، بعضها تجميع من الأسطح، أو الأقنية الترابية من الجبال، وكنا نحفر الاَبار الواحد تلو الاَخر، حتى أصبح لدينا ست اَبار كنا نحفرها بعض الوقت في الصخر، وكنت أصر على أن تكون قصارة البئر بعدم استعمال الإسمنت، لأن الإسمنت يغير طعم الماء أو يترك طعماً بالماء، ولأن الطريقة القديمة أبسط وأفضل، وكنا نملأ هذه الاَبار من الأمطار الغزيرة في الشتاء، إذ كنا نفتح قنوات من الجبال التي حولنا ونوجه هذه الأقنية إلى حوض حيث يتم تصفيتها في الحوض وبعد ذلك تنزل إلى البئر خالية من الرمال والأوراق، وهذه هي الطريقة القديمة في ملء الاَبار ...وتم إنشاء أيضاً حوض للسباحة للجمال والمتعة».

الضريح من حجر معان

وتضيف المرحومة الجابري حول ضريح وصفي: «ان الشخص الذي ساعد في بنائه على الشكل العربي الإسلامي هو الشيخ عمر الهشلمون الذي كان خبيراً في فن الهندسة الإسلامية وعمره تسعون عاماً، وكان يرسم على البلاط خطوط القباب والإيوان الصغير والكبير على الأرض وينقلها سلاح الهندسة إلى الموقع، وكان الشيخ عمر الهشلمون حرفياً يعرف صنعته وسر المهنة، وقد ساعدني في عمل الشبابيك التي تسمى الزلاق التي تدخل شمس الشروق من أحدها وشمس الغروب من الثاني، وعلى دائرها من الأسفل عملنا ثمانية شبابيك مغلقة وقد استعملت في هذا البناء الحجر الأردني من معان والزرقاء، وقد بنيناها من الداخل ومن الخارج بالحجارة فلا يوجد فيها أي قصارة ولا أي خطوط، وقد عمل الحرفيون جهدهم على أن يكون وصل الحجر بعضه مع بعض بدون تكحيل، وبدون إسمنت، وبطريقة لا ترى.

أما بالنسبة للقبب، فقد كانت مهمة صعبة وقد كان عندي بعض الشكوك في حينها، فالقبة على السطح تشكل غرفة لها باب مستقل وقد تيقنت بعد ذلك بوجود مثل هذه القباب في العالم الإسلامي، وفي الداخل ولكي يفصل الضريح عن المحراب استعملنا مشربيات وجدتها في مصر وعددها ستة من الخشب القديم، وللجامع مساحة في الخارج للصلاة، وقد ساعد في البناء الحاج صلاح من الخليل، فقام بعمل هلالين من الحجر بشغل يده وهو شقفة واحدة فوق القبة. 

خلوة اللقاءات

وفي احدى الغرف الصغيرة ضمن الطابق الارضي للمنزل كانت تعقد لقاءات هامة بين الملك الحسين ووصفي التل وكبار مسؤولي الدولة توجه دفة البلاد في عقد ملتهب ولقاءات اخرى مع بعض قادة التنظيمات الفلسطينية من ضمنهم امين عام الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين جورج حبش. وتتوسط هذه الغرفة التي تسمى «الخلوة» طاولة من نحاس ترقد نسخة من القرآن الكريم بدا أن اوراقها لم تمس منذ غادرها صاحبها ذات زمن، ومكتبة حائطية مليئة بالكتب النادرة والهامة مثل «جيل الفداء، وقصة الثورة الكبرى ونهضة العرب»، كذلك تتضمن حماما منفصلا وشباكا مشمسا يطل على الحديقة وكراسي خشبية من الجلد القديم وتلفزيون وراديو وبعض التحف الزجاجية.

----------


## shams spring

*الله يرحمه يا رب......*

----------


## دموع الغصون

آمين 
بالفعل كان مثال للوطني الحر فهو حيّ في قلوبنا وعقولنا

----------

